

Fork in the road for Node.js - nherbw
https://gigaom.com/2014/12/05/fork-in-the-road-for-node-js/

======
jfaucett
I haven't followed io.js development at all, so don't know what all the
projects goals are, but I really hope this doesn't lead to different server
implementations/stdlibs for js on the server, the rate of change is insane in
js land as is.

Do js devs not go insane? I mean you have grunt/gulp, webkit/blink/gecko,
atom-shell/node-webkit, backbone/react/angular, ecsript harmony, one year from
now I can almost garanty half of those things just listed will be out of date
if history is any indicator of the future. The only place of solace in the js
world that has remained a standard for a prolonged period of time is jquery.

